# 2 and a half months of glosso madness



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2008)

this is my first iwagumi setup about 10 weeks ago, give or take.ive learnt sooo much from this tank regarding trimming or lack of   

also that riccia can be a pain, but i like the ball effect. c helferi is beautiful. so on .....

maybe in 4 weeks more i'll take some proper pics without hardware insidide.






thanks mark


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2008)

Wow, nice clean lines. Well done Mark.   Gotta mow the lawn regularly though, just ask Paulo!

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice clean lines. Well done Mark.  Gotta mow the lawn regularly though, just ask Paulo!



thanks clive, ive learnt soooo much from this setup. trimming being no.1 or lack of it! i started trimming too late. i'd never grown glosso untill this tank and i tghought you just left it to grow   
until i was advised to trim.

 after my wife comes bach from her 2 month trip(next week, she hasnt seen it likr this, she thinks i cant grow plants)i will either re plant the glosso, or just do a new aquascape  not sure yet.

mark


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jul 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Gotta mow the lawn regularly though, just ask Paulo!


haha yeah I started trimming it too late, I blame the late delivery of the UKAPS tool kit and still no curved scissors


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Jul 2008)

The layout looks fantastic. Do you have a better, bigger pictures?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

Superb scape  I think you learn something every time to try a new scape and/or plants.  I find its only by growing the plant myself can I work out exactly how it will behave (or not! ) in the tank.

Keep us posted.

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jul 2008)

Looking good Saintly.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> The layout looks fantastic. Do you have a better, bigger pictures?


wow thanks mate. i'll post some at the weekend.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Superb scape  I think you learn something every time to try a new scape and/or plants. I find its only by growing the plant myself can I work out exactly how it will behave (or not! ) in the tank.


totally right sam. its how i do all my learning. its ok reading about, but you cant beat hands on!



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looking good Saintly.



thanks you   

im realy up for a rescape on this tank!... i can feel my wallet warming up


----------



## jay (30 Jul 2008)

Lovely tank Mark, looks almost other worldly.

What sort of rock is that?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Lovely tank Mark, looks almost other worldly.



cheers mate.

the rock is slate! it has a slight green tinge to it. its ok, but not for a nature aquarium setup TBH. i wont be using it again.

mark


----------

